# Christmas Wish list



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey there! Just wondering what's on your Christmas wish list? Here is mine:

1) Glock 17

2) Vacumn sealer

3) More shelving

4) Canning lessons


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine has already been ordered through Black River Outpost. Magazines for my Hi Point carbine.

Canning lessons should be on my list, too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Great thought, hopefully spouses will check it out.
1. reloading powder for pistol
2. reloading powder for shotgun (found out wife is getting me shotgun shell reload kit, isn't she wonderful)
3. FWD SUV
4. additional water storage


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

I've never heard someone say "I have too many magazines."

Also ,a gun shop local to us is starting some prepping classes. Bringing in an older lady to teach canning/preserving, bringing in an ultralight backpacker to discuss how to cut weight from gear load outs, bringing in a guy to teach multiple ways to start fires and filter water, bringing someone from the local hospital to teach CPR and other emergency aid.

Needless to say, I've pre-registered for classes until next July. 



Denton said:


> Mine has already been ordered through Black River Outpost. Magazines for my Hi Point carbine.
> 
> Canning lessons should be on my list, too.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We don't give gifts for Christmas (or any other time in particular). 

I have no gift list. If I need it and can pay cash for it, and the wife agrees, I buy it. Same goes for her. 

If we can't pay cash for something, then we can't afford it and save up to buy it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> We don't give gifts for Christmas (or any other time in particular).
> 
> I have no gift list. If I need it and can pay cash for it, and the wife agrees, I buy it. Same goes for her.
> 
> If we can't pay cash for something, then we can't afford it and save up to buy it.


Now if we could just get the government to do that.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Now if we could just get the government to do that.


The government is done.

Write em off, the goose is cooked and we are just waiting until the gravy's ready to serve up this dead bird on a platter.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The government is done.
> 
> Write em off, the goose is cooked and we are just waiting until the gravy's ready to serve up this dead bird on a platter.


Off topic, but I really feel as though you missed an opportunity with your username. I humbly suggest "Salt-N-Prepper"


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

videodork said:


> Off topic, but I really feel as though you missed an opportunity with your username. I humbly suggest "Salt-N-Prepper"


There was a previous person on the net who used that name. I do not in any way wish to be associated with him. Just an FYI.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> There was a previous person on the net who used that name. I do not in any way wish to be associated with him. Just an FYI.


In that case, I humbly withdraw my suggestion and apologize for my attempt at a witticism. I was unaware.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My short list, a winning lottery ticket!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

videodork said:


> In that case, I humbly withdraw my suggestion and apologize for my attempt at a witticism. I was unaware.


Naw, you remain witty. I officially pronounce you a "net wit" and honor you for it


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

That's the second or third time I've seen someone suggest that to Mr. Pepper.

I'm glad he didn't go with it, because then I would have a harder time picturing him as a member of Salt n Pepa.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Great thought, hopefully spouses will check it out.
> 1. reloading powder for pistol
> 2. reloading powder for shotgun (found out wife is getting me shotgun shell reload kit, isn't she wonderful)
> 3. FWD SUV
> 4. additional water storage


Good luck finding the powder! Congrats on the new reloading tools. Which reloader are you getting? For birdshot/buckshot/both? Buying shot is a pain and buckshot is expensive, but you can cast your own buckshot, but that's an entirely new hobby!

re: 4. Additional Water Storage. Good idea in AZ!!!

AJ


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> That's the second or third time I've seen someone suggest that to Mr. Pepper.
> 
> I'm glad he didn't go with it, because then I would have a harder time picturing him as a member of Salt n Pepa.
> 
> View attachment 8713


That's what I get for thinking I was being original BEFORE my third cuppa tea. SIgh


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

My list?

Already ordered *my gifts *on Black Friday/Cyber Monday.

AJ


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm easy to buy for -

Cigars and booze

Its that easy.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not related to prepping but something we've wanted for a while. 02 Mustang GT V-8 5speed 120,000 miles for only $4500. Now I just have to wait a couple months to drive it. This along with the Savage 10 P-SR I found on Gunbroker. X-mas is over for me early. :grin:


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope this doesn't sound too corny, but I have no wish list. I am alive and taking each day as a blessing, with the illness I have I should be dead. I guess it brought me back to earth a little. my view of life and stuff has changed a bit. I am so glad for my wife and the meals she fixes (as good a cook as Paula Dean). Having my wife and family if they get to come here will be good enough for me. I have been blessed beyond belief for most stuff. Good family, friends (y'all) and good food what more could a feller as for.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Not related to prepping but something we've wanted for a while. 02 Mustang GT V-8 5speed 120,000 miles for only $4500. Now I just have to wait a couple months to drive it. This along with the Savage 10 P-SR I found on Gunbroker. X-mas is over for me early. :grin:


I'd rather be hawgrider's secret santa than yours!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sargedog said:


> I hope this doesn't sound too corny, but I have no wish list. I am alive and taking each day as a blessing, with the illness I have I should be dead. I guess it brought me back to earth a little. my view of life and stuff has changed a bit. I am so glad for my wife and the meals she fixes (as good a cook as Paula Dean). Having my wife and family if they get to come here will be good enough for me. I have been blessed beyond belief for most stuff. Good family, friends (y'all) and good food what more could a feller as for.


The only thing I can add to that is the first thing that popped into my head when I read the title:
Peace on earth and Goodwill toward men.

We have little money, but like you my wife and I have been truly Blessed by God in the things that really count.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

My list...
Black combat boots
Black cargo pants
Black Long sleeve Under Armour shirt
UA Tactical ColdGear® Infrared Gloves
Ski Mask
3 strand nylon rope
And...
Box of chocolates


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A J said:


> Good luck finding the powder! Congrats on the new reloading tools. Which reloader are you getting? For birdshot/buckshot/both? Buying shot is a pain and buckshot is expensive, but you can cast your own buckshot, but that's an entirely new hobby!
> 
> re: 4. Additional Water Storage. Good idea in AZ!!!
> 
> AJ


I have to wait for Christmas (not Xmas)


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I have nothing lol, just whatever the wife bought me that I am not supposed to open when UPS comes.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

A J said:


> My list?
> 
> Already ordered on Black Friday/Cyber Monday.
> 
> ...


Since you're an AR-15 fan, here's a Christmas gift for you. There's a new app out there for configuring AR's using commercially available parts. It's called Gunstruction. It looked cool, but since I don't know the inside of them, all I can comment on is the looks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I want to put a snow plow on my truck.

Either that or a new truck.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have everything that I need--- a great wife, debt free, good health (for my age), a few 'toys'.
All I could ask for is that all those things continue!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Penn Battle 4000
Bait.
Gas for the boat.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just hoping for the day after Christmas.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Mish said:


> My list...
> Black combat boots
> Black cargo pants
> Black Long sleeve Under Armour shirt
> ...


I don't recommend you buy all that at the same store or you might get a visit from DHS. Looks like a kidnapper's shopping list but you forgot the duct tape.

-Infidel


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My two front teeth.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have anything I would really need so the only thing I want for Christmas is to get the hell out of Hellifornia!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm very much content these days. We have everything we need and don't really buy stuff, also we don't celebrate North American-style Christmas, our kids just get a small bag of candy and sugar cookies, they are happy with that.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> My list...
> Black combat boots
> Black cargo pants
> Black Long sleeve Under Armour shirt
> ...


Just add a crowbar and some boltcutters and you can have anything you want. You ninja.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Just add a crowbar and some boltcutters and you can have anything you want. You ninja.


I got those for my birthday!! I'm all set!!


----------

